# Pirates



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Talk about professionals. Those guys are at the top of the list.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Amen.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

The US Navy Seals "brought justice" to three pirates (kidnappers / extortionists / thieves), and one pirate will be "brought to justice" (hopefully). A truly happy ending to what could have been a disaster for Captain Phillips and the US.

Go Navy!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

touche


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

The Navy Seals (and all special ops) are the best!! God Bless those who serve in all military branches; regardless of their part. Let all Americans be proud !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Our thanks go out to the Seals and our appreciation for Capt. Phyllips for his willing to give of himself to save his crew.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Those Navy SEAL snipers are truly amazing. From a ship at sea!

Too bad us Canadians don't treat our own snipers with the respect they deserve

http://www.macleans.ca/canada/national/article.jsp?content=20060515_126689_126689


----------



## captjack (Apr 13, 2009)

they did a terrific job.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no…........................Shrek got knocked up by the pirates…......................

Thanks to the US Navy Seals…......job well done.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a cousin serving with the seals. He is getting ready to deploy. The whole family is very proud of his accomplishments. My father and uncle both served in the navy along with a grandfather. Needless to say all armed forces personnel have my respect and gratitude.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Great graphics Dan!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/trigun221/Funny/Confess.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the Navy may have mistaken his orders.
,
,
,
,
,

,
,
,
,
,
,

,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,









​,
,
,
,

"wait a minute now, I didn't authorize ATTACKS on the Pirates, I authorized A TAX on the pirates"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Did you see that Capt on the TV this morn? He said he had no idea what was going on. He thought the bad guys were after each other. Good interview


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

yes something has to be done these somalis are desperate we have them in our country as asylees they cause nothing but aggression and trouble on the streets of the uk very fond of knife crime seems when you say no I don't want to give you money they decide to take it by force we need to be rid of the scum from the uk ooooooh my temper sorry for the rant whatever you do don't let them into the USA Alistair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Heres the full colour version of The Pirate Song from George Harrison from Rutland Weekend Televison BBC 1975. Also starring Neil Innes and Eric Idle. Contains the end of the previous sketch too!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Dan … I needed that !


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Just loved those silly pirates that decided to storm another ship today…Do Somalis have Vision Works stores available for their eye care needs?

Thing was, It was a French War Ship!

OOOOPPPPS


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually, I'm rather surprised those silly French did not put up a white flag upon seeing those scary pirates…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

An able-bodied seaman meets a pirate in a bar. They take turns recounting their adventures at sea. Noting the pirate's peg-leg, hook and eye patch the seaman asks, "So, how did you end up with the peg-leg?"

The pirate replies, "We was caught in a monster storm off the cape and a giant wave swept me overboard. Just as they were pullin' me out, a school of sharks appeared and one of 'em bit me leg off."

"Blimey!" said the seaman. "What about the hook?"

"Ahhhh…," mused the pirate. "we were boardin' a trader ship, pistols blastin' and swords swingin' this way and that. In the fracas, me hand got chopped off."

"Zounds!" marked the seaman. "and how came ye by the eye patch?"

"A seagull droppin' fell into my eye," answered the pirate.

"You lost your eye to a seagull dropping?" the sailor asked incredulously.

"Well, said the pirate, "it was me first day with the hook."


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v209/krumstar/Funny%20********************/PirateDog.jpg


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​








​








​








​


----------



## ccpenco (Feb 19, 2009)

that's a hardcore pic


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

An able-bodied seaman meets a pirate in a bar. They take turns recounting their adventures at sea. Noting the pirate's peg-leg, hook and eye patch the seaman asks, "So, how did you end up with the peg-leg?"

The pirate replies, "We was caught in a monster storm off the cape and a giant wave swept me overboard. Just as they were pullin' me out, a school of sharks appeared and one of 'em bit me leg off."

"Blimey!" said the seaman. "What about the hook?"

"Ahhhh…," mused the pirate. "we were boardin' a trader ship, pistols blastin' and swords swingin' this way and that. In the fracas, me hand got chopped off."

"Zounds!" marked the seaman. "and how came ye by the eye patch?"

"A seagull droppin' fell into my eye," answered the pirate.

"You lost your eye to a seagull dropping?" the sailor asked incredulously.

"Well, said the pirate, "it was me first day with the hook."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I heard some where, they asked the sniper what he felt when he shot the pirate. The sniper said" A slight recoil"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wait a few minutes to load



































​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

